

IBM creates first commercially viable, electronic-photonic integrated chip - interconnector
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/142881-ibm-creates-first-cheap-commercially-viable-silicon-nanophotonic-chip

======
blackhole
One of these days I'd really like for one of these theoretical giant leaps in
integrated circuits to actually make my computer go faster.

